# My New JavoEdge Snake Skin Case arrived!



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I was so excited to open up my mail box and find that the Javoedge case I won in the Mother's day contest had arrived!!!

I waited patiently to open it... trying to wait till my husband got here so he could see it with me for the first time. I picked up my oldest son, went to walmart, then we headed to the park... where I couldn't wait any longer. I sat on the park bench and opened up the box!

It is DIVINE! I'm telling you, simply Gorgeous! I absolutely love how it feels. I was pleasantly surprised that the inside lining is a deep dark brown, and not black. I prefer brown, so this is really a wonderful surprise. There is something about the deep browns that is comforting and warm to me. The darkness of the lining makes the kindle screen just pop! I can not believe the difference in the screen's appearance between the two cases, its just crazy! I loved my Lumberjack case, but I really LOVE the way the leather feels. It feels more solid in my hands. And I absolutely like the magnet closure better than the snap one. Oh and I'm loving the flip style too!! I had the book style in the lumberjack. The kickstand is wonderful! We ate dinner at Mcdonalds, and while the kids played I was showing the new case off to Hubby, and it was just so cool having it just standing there while we were talking. Love it!

The Snake Skin is really cool. One of my kids came up to me and asked if it was Dinosaur skin! The other said it looked like Dragon skin! HAHA. Which fits, cause we all love dragons! I told him it was dragon skin and that it would breath fire if anyone opened it but me! HAHA. He just said, "ya right mom!" darn! 

Anyways, here are a few pics I took tonight! I'll have more over the weekend with natural light. But, wanted to get some up for you all to see. It really is an Exquisite case.










My daughter on the screen saver, when she was around 10 months old. (she's now 4)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love your new case.    I shudder when I think snake skin but then when you said it was Dragon skin it felt right to me LOL.  I love the brown.  

It is beautiful.  enjoy


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

What a beautiful case!  Congratulations, enjoy it and happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations, that is one stunning case!! I love it, so sleek and elegant.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

can you feel the texture of the snakeskin?  I'm really torn between this and the purple croc


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes.  It doesn't feel exactly like snake skin, but like soft leather.  Not suede, but not patent leather either.  Its hard to explain.  Its probably much like the crock cases in its texture as they are both stamped leather.  But the snake skin has a smaller stamp to it, I think. (haven't held a crock case).  Its really nice.  You won't go wrong with either style, I think.  If you want color, go with the crock.  If you want something that is neutral, but still stands out cause its an exquisite case.. get the snake skin.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow. Congrats. Now I'm also torn: snakeskin, croc, alligator? No, not all 3.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx for the imput I just ordered the snake skin


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

That's an awesome story Valerie! Reading it, it made me feel like I was there enjoying the moment with you too! I'm not a big fan of snakes in general (I'm like Indiana Jones in that regard: "I Hate Snakes!") but I do love the DRAGON SKIN part! That makes it feel more badass 
The Snake Skin looks gorgeous in your home. It really does make the Kindle pop!

I'm forwarding this story to our office mates. I'm sure they'll love it too!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome sotry


----------

